# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  La vergüenza nacional

## Trasvase no.

Martes 08 de Abril:

20.00 horas Tajo Aranjuez 2,40 m3/s
21.00 horas Tajo Aranjuez 4,01 m3/s

Trasvase: 26 m3/s (lleva tiempo constante)
Fuente: SAIH


El Tajo en Aranjuez no es ni un arroyuelo, el verdadero Tajo camino de Levante, no se respetan en Aranjuez ni los míseros 6 m3/s legislados, en un año en que el Segura está al 75% y les sobra agua. Y Cospedal and Co. trabajando por la defensa del río, del río Segura y sus regantes.

----------


## Trasvase No

Vamos a seguir "denunciando" como se saltan sus míseros caudales, su mísera Ley:

09/04/2014 06:00 3,47 m3/s
09/04/2014 07:00 5,64 m3/s

----------


## Trasvase No

Fuente siempre SAIH Tajo

----------


## NoRegistrado

Casi el mismo agua que el Guadamejud, el tercer río en importancia de aportación a E+B. En una de las mediciones menos aún...
 Y todavía dicen que por Estremera lleva mucho agua...
Gracias por los aportes de datos.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Trasvases No

Seguimos con los incumplimientos:

09/04/2014   20:00 3,25 Hm3/s en Aranjuez
09/04/2014   21:00 4,48 Hm3/s en Aranjuez

10/04/2014  02:00  2,94 Hm3/s en Aranjuez
10/04/2014  03:00  5,48 Hm3/s en Aranjuez



Mientras tanto el Tajo sigue su curso:


09/04/2014   20:00 25,67 Hm3/s en el Trasvase
09/04/2014   21:00 25,67 Hm3/s en el Trasvase

10/04/2014  02:00  25,78 Hm3/s en el Trasvase
10/04/2014  03:00  25,78 Hm3/s en el Trasvase

Aquí no hay varaciones


Ni una sola protesta de Castilla La Mancha o Madrid. "Gracias" gobiernos (con minúsculas) de Madrid y Castilla la Mancha por "defender" el Tajo, el antiguo río más importante que pasaba por vuestras tierras.

----------


## Trasvase No

Al final este hilo va a ser el más largo de este foro.

10/04/2014 12:00 4,39 m3/s en Aranjuez


Mientras tanto, agua va para los españoles de primera categoria:

10/04/2014 12:00 25,67 m3/s en el Trasvase

El Tajo sigue su curso hacia Levante.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya sabes, se llama "solidaridad"...

Agua para todos...los de siempre.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Trasvases No

Lo de este año clama al cielo, y el Segura al 75%.

Y sí, Miguel, tienen la desvergüenza de usar ese término "solidaridad" y lo más triste es que se lo escuchamos, tambien en el mismo sentido que lo usan en Levante (el 80% del agua del Tajo para nosotros y el 20% del agua del Tajo para el Tajo y si os quejais es que sois insolidarios) a madrileños y castellano manchegos (Cospedal por ejemplo). De pena como decían en otro hilo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Eres de Aranjuez?
Hoy están que echan las muelas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Trasvase No

No, no soy de Aranujuez, soy castellano manchego, pero los m3/s de Aranjuez son los que nos indican el estado real del Tajo porque están medidos antes de que desemboque el Jarama. Esto lo sabe muy bien Cospedal  y los demás políticos defensores del trasvase y por eso nunca subirán ese caudal ecológico y por eso es tan importante controlar los incumplimientos.

10/04/2014 18:00 3,72 m3/s en Aranjuez
11/04/2014   7:00 4,14 m3/s en Aranjuez

Mientras tanto el Tajo

10/04/2014 18:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
11/04/2014 07:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase

Exacto como un reloj.

Y como esto se hace aburrido, para darle un poco de diversión vamos a ir poniendo declaraciones de la responsable de que esté pasando esto:

Palabras de Cospedal:

_La presidenta del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores Cospedal, ha señalado este miércoles que, gracias al Acuerdo de Planificación Hidrológica entre las cuencas Tajo-Segura, la región "va a poder tener agua en cantidad y calidad suficiente para hoy y en todas sus necesidades venideras"._

_Por todo ello, Cospedal ha valorado que ahora "se garantiza el futuro de Castilla-La Mancha, que tantas veces había sido castigada en materia de agua y sobre lo que tantas veces se había discutido políticamente, pero nunca se había dicho nada"._

Es graciosa esta "chica", sí.

http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...211194337.html

----------


## Trasvase No

Y me vais a perdonar pero los fines de semana no hay seguimiento del arroyo Cospedal (esto de tener comida de viernes me hace ser mazo ingenioso je je je), pero creo que es justo, el Tajo camino de Levante y hay que bautizar el "hilillo" de agua que queda: arroyo Cospedal. Pues eso, que el lunes subiré los incumplimientos del arroyo Cospedal en Aranjuez.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues todavía con 4 m3/seg. te dirán que sí.

Todavía dirán que sobra agua.

 Como el párroco de la iglesia de mi barrio, que hacía un montón con el dinero de los cepillos, él se quedaba con las moneda 5 y 10 duros, las de duro al sacristán y las de peseta para la iglesia. Menudos viajes se metía el pájaro.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Ribereño2

Muchas gracias por el seguimiento que habéis empezado de la situación en la que se encuentra el Tajo en Aranjuez. Para que os hagáis una idea de hasta que punto han destrozado el río en Aranjuez os pongo esta cita:

"La media del agua que el Tajo transportó por Aranjuez de las series 1954/55-1974/75 y 1977/78-1980/81 fue de 1,176.16 hm3; para la serie 1983/84-2002/03, la media fue de 262.53 hm3. Por tanto, el caudal actualmente circulante por Aranjuez se ha reducido un 77.68%."

La destrucción ambiental del río Tajo: orígenes, procesos y consecuencias
GALLEGO BERNAD, María Soledad

----------


## Trasvase No

Sigamos trascribiendo los datos del SAHI Tajo en Aranjuez, sigamos poniendo lo que importa el caudal ecológico del Tajo, sigamos manifestando nuestras quejas, al no tener políticos que defiendan los intereses del Tajo, ni siquiera su legalidad,  defendamoslo nosotros dentro de lo que podemos.

11/04/2014 21:00 5,98 m3/s en Aranjuez
12/04/2014   7:00 4,03 m3/s en Aranjuez
12/04/2014   8:00 4,63 m3/s en Aranjuez
12/04/2014  16:00 4,84 m3/s en Aranjuez
12/04/2014  17:00 3,65 m3/s en Aranjuez
12/04/2014  18:00 4,84 m3/s en Aranjuez
12/04/2014  19:00 5,10 m3/s en Aranjuez
12/04/2144  20:00 5,85 m3/s en Aranjuez
13/04/2014  14:00 5,90 m3/s en Aranjuez
13/04/2014  15:00 5,73 m3/s en Aranjuez
13/04/2014  16:00 5,17 m3/s en Aranjuez
13/04/2014  17:00 5,15 m3/s en Aranjuez
13/04/2014  19:00 5,07 m3/s en Aranjuez
13/04/2014  20:00 5,25 m3/s en Aranjuez
13/04/2014  21:00 5,30 m3/s en Aranjuez
13/04/2014  22:00 5,62 m3/s en Aranjuez
13/04/2014  23:00 5,65 m3/s en Aranjuez
14/04/2014  01:00 5,64 m3/s en Aranjuez
14/04/2014  02:00 5,95 m3/s en Aranjuez
14/04/2014  03:00 5,89 m3/s en Aranjuez 
14/04/2014  05:00 3,19 m3/s en Aranjuez
14/04/2014  06:00 5,15 m3/s en Aranjuez

Y mientras tanto el Tajo fluye hacia Levante:

11/04/2014 21:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
12/04/2014   7:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
12/04/2014   8:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
12/04/2014  16:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
12/04/2014  17:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
12/04/2014  18:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
12/04/2014  19:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
12/04/2144  20:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
13/04/2014  14:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
13/04/2014  15:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
13/04/2014  16:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
13/04/2014  17:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
13/04/2014  19:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
13/04/2014  20:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
13/04/2014  21:00 25,89 m3/s en el Trasvase
13/04/2014  22:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
13/04/2014  23:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
14/04/2014  01:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
14/04/2014  02:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
14/04/2014  03:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
14/04/2014  05:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase
14/04/2014  06:00 25,78 m3/s en el Trasvase


No está mal, eh? el Arroyo Cospedal no ha llegado a los 6 m3/s que POR LEY ha de llevar como mínimo un buen montón de veces ¿eh?, pero eso sí, en Levante que no falte agua. Estamos totalmente hasta los susodichos en la cuenca del Tajo (a los que nos importa el río, claro).

----------


## Trasvase No

Y como nos pueden salir Tajicidas tipo el de los mensajes del hilo de Cañete diciendo que no se creen estas mediciones o algo parecido, pongo las imágenes sacadas directamente del SAHI Tajo:

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mientras, sumando los 4 ríos que entran a Entrepeñas y Buendía (Tajo, Guadiela, Guadamejud y Mayor), ahora mismo están aportando al sistema 21,37 m3/seg. según el SAIH.
Los embalses, bajando. Actualmente 883 Hm3 al 35,99%

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Trasvase No

Parece, según he leido en otra zona del foro que a alguien le ha molestado que le llame Tajicida, esto no es un insulto, aquí estoy poniendo los datos diarios, demuestran lo que están haciendo al Tajo, prácticamente todos los días dejan el río con 3 m3/s que es cargarse el río. Entonces cualquiera que defienda el trasvase está defendiendo cargarse el río, el río Tajo, y eso es lo que quiero decir con la palabra "Tajicida". Nada más.

Seguimos con las ilegalidades, aunque visto lo que se lee, que más da, a estos políticos que tenemos ahora les importa bien poco las formas y las leyes,  pero bueno aquí seguimos nosotros:

Arroyo Cospedal (antiguo río Tajo)

14/04/2014 17:00 5,91 Hm3 en Aranjuez
14/04/2014 21:00 5,91 Hm3 en Aranjuez
15/04/2014 03:00 3,05 Hm3 en Aranjuez
15/04/2014 04:00 4,67 Hm3 en Aranjuez

Trasvase Tajo Segura (río Tajo):

14/04/2014 17:00 25,78 Hm3 en el Trasvase
14/04/2014 21:00 25,78 Hm3 en el Trasvase
15/04/2014 03:00 25,78 Hm3 en el Trasvase
15/04/2014 04:00 25,78 Hm3 en el Trasvase

Yo les diría una cosa a los regantes murcianos y a sus defensores: no se puede machacar una comunidad vecina, una cuenca vecina, de esta forma, porque las cosas tienen consecuencias, y las veremos antes o despues.

----------


## Trasvase No

Pues yo no respeto opiniones que quieren defender el atropello que nos están produciendo, yo no respeto a alguien que defiende que se lleven 26 m3/s y nos dejen 3, para mi será siempre un egoista insolidario con el vecino, os pongais como os pongais:


15/04/2014 15:00 3,25 m3/s en Aranjuez
15/04/2014 16:00 5,03 m3/s en Aranjuez


15/04/2014 15:00 25,78 m3/s en trasvase
15/04/2014 16:00 25,78 m3/s en trasvase


En Semana Santa descanso con el seguimiento.

----------


## Trasvase No

Estamos de enhorabuena (nótese el sarcasmo), los dueños del Tajo, los ladrones del trasvase, los regantes murcianos, nos han dejado la semana santa con nuestros rídiculos caudales legales y sólamente se han saltado la ley el 20/04. Hay que estar agradecidos de esto, teniendo en cuenta qus entre el 8 de Abril y el 15 del mismo mes se saltaron la ley TREINTA Y SEIS OCASIONES. Por lo tanto tenemos que estar contentos con la miseria que nos dejan los regantes murcianos, contetisimos con el arroyo Cospedal durante esta Semana Santa. (se acabó el sarcasmo)

20/04/2014   13.00    4,99 m3/s en Aranjuez

El Tajo, el desvío, el trasvase como un reloj suizo TODOS los días. Ni un día ha bajado de los 25,67 m3/s.

¡QUE ASCO DE PAIS!

----------


## ben-amar

No es bueno, nunca, generalizar. ¿los regantes o el SCRAP?
No se puede meter a todo el mundo en el mismo saco

----------


## Trasvase No

Bueno, a lo que vamos, sigamos constatando las ilegalidades que hace el gobierno en Aranjuez, con Cospedal y González de cooperadores necesarios y con el Tajo propiedad de los regantes murcianos.

21/04/2014  06:00 3,78 m3/s en el Tajo en Aranjuez (Arroyo Cospedal)
25/04/2014  16:00 4,81 m3/s en el Arroyo Cospedal
25/04/2014  17:00 4,40 m3/s en el Arroyo Cospedal
25/04/2014  18:00 5,80 m3/s en el Arroyo Cospedal
25/04/2014  23:00 3,15 m3/s en el Arroyo Cospedal
26/04/2014  00:00 5,31 m3/s en el Arroyo Cospedal
27/04/2014  11:00 3,37 m3/s en el Arroyo Cospedal
27/04/2014  12:00 5,21 m3/s en el Arroyo Cospedal
27/04/2014  20:00 3,82 m3/s en el Arroyo Cospedal
29/04/2014  06:00 5,67 m3/s en el Arroyo Cospedal
29/04/2014  07:00 4,75 m3/s en el Arroyo Cospedal


Y mientras tanto el Tajo fluye libremente hacia Murcia, bueno no libremente, impulsado a todo gasto de energía hacia Murcia:

21/04/2014  06:00 25,78 m3/s en el trasvase Tajo-Segura  (Tajo hacia Murcia)
25/04/2014  16:00 25,67 m3/s en el Tajo hacia Murcia
25/04/2014  17:00 25,78 m3/s en el Tajo hacia Murcia
25/04/2014  18:00 25,78 m3/s en el Tajo hacia Murcia
25/04/2014  23:00 25,78 m3/s en el Tajo hacia Murcia
26/04/2014  00:00 25,78 m3/s en el Tajo hacia Murcia
27/04/2014  11:00 25,67 m3/s en el Tajo hacia Murcia
27/04/2014  12:00 25,78 m3/s en el Tajo hacia Murcia
27/04/2014  20:00 25,67 m3/s en el Tajo hacia Murcia
29/04/2014  06:00 25,67 m3/s en el Tajo hacia Murcia
29/04/2014  07:00 25,78 m3/s en el Tajo hacia Murcia


Pero como dicen los regantes murcianos o similares, ¿donde está el drama?, en Murcia seguro que no, eso es evidente, el drama está en Aranjuez, claro para los que piensen que acabar con un río sea un drama, y este río nada más y nada menos, es el río Tajo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los ribereños no tienen derecho al drama. Ya lo estamos viendo.
Los ridículos caudales mínimos no se cumplen reiteradamente. Pero, según ellos hay que estar contento de ser solidarios y sobre todo sometidos.

 Vamos, que haya que estar clamando por unos ridículos 6 m3/seg. en un río que debería llevar ahora mismo 20...

 Ahora Garre quiere más, mucho más. Y venga, y dale, más agua, de donde sea.

 Manda h.......

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

